# Team 2



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

For team two, stop in and chat on what u saw the woods this turkey season, and where ur from, what ur shooting, etc...


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Whats up team two.. I am shooting a diamond razor edge, with easton fmj's and st's. Good luck to yall!!


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Shooting a elite z28, with a two blade bloodrunner.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I might try a gulluitine.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

shooting a fred bear lights out with montect brodheads


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Are any of yall going with a guide?


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

I am my guide, haha but I live for turkeys, and guide older men then me, haha


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Are yall going with bows or shotguns?


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

idk yet if im going with bow or shotgun probley bow cause it more fun


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

How are the birds talking in your area, \
I live in south carolina, Charleston, Havent been hearing a good number of birds latly but this mournign was the first good one hearing 8, but only could hunt for a hour and half since i had to go to school, haha i think if i had one more hour i would be puting a bird up as we speek with a arrow through it


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Here in texas our season doesn't start till april 2nd.


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Just missed a gobbler, shoot right over his back


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sup guys. Don't know what I'm shooting. Saw a huge tom in my backyard one morning but my season doesn't start til April 18.

Jake


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Elite Archery said:


> Just missed a gobbler, shoot right over his back


How far?


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

thirty five yards, new bow. Shoots flat at 35 which my old on droped a bit


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

nice gobbler elite my seson does not stat tll april 16 im gonna be on a week long ttrip with my dad hunting and ill be there for youth and regular season


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I am going out the 9th so wish me luck!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Man you guys are lucking!! My season don't start til the 24th I think.

Jake


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

The gobblers were all henned up and we only saw 1 tom and 4 hens but they were on private property.


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Shot one yesterday


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Elite Archery said:


> Shot one yesterday


Nice. How many turkey's can you shoot Elite??

Jake


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

I can shoot 5


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Elite Archery said:


> I can shoot 5


Dang!!!

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Shot one yesterday. Didn't have my bow so I shot it with a shotgun.

Jake


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

get one with the bow yall, we will defiantly be racking up some points


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Great job!! Congrats! I am going out next weekend with a bow so wish me luck!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Elite Archery said:


> get one with the bow yall, we will defiantly be racking up some points


Can you still enter the ones with shotguns and get points??

Jake


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey archery kid hears a couple sayings of my own, if it gobbles its tobbles, if it grunts its getting hunt, if it struts its getting thumbed, I got I few more too.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Elite Archery said:


> Hey archery kid hears a couple sayings of my own, if it gobbles its tobbles, if it grunts its getting hunt, if it struts its getting thumbed, I got I few more too.


That's a good one haha.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's one: If it spread, it's dead.

Jake


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Can you still enter the ones with shotguns and get points??
> 
> Jake


Yes you just don't get the extra 50 points.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

texashoghunter said:


> Yes you just don't get the extra 50 points.


Yeah. We're ahead by like 30 points guys. Woohoo!! You just got to shoot one texashoghunter.

Jake


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Shoot a 23 pounder this afternoon, will post pics later


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Great job elite!! You are a turkey killing machine!! I wasn't able to capitalize it got to hot to fast here in Texas and the wind was really bad. Sorry I couldn't pitch in!


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

sorry i havent put the pics up just takeing a while to get a cord for the camera, but it was a studd wieghing at 23 pounds, im mounting it flying myself, ill post pics when i get it done, really close, also bumbed out that my turkey season is overrr, i did the math and called in 15 well shooter birds and 6 non shooters, plus my miss fires with the gun which was 6, dead bead on the turkeys head, and two clean pass through shoots with the bow, and the rest misses from hitting a sappling in front of him to not finding him after the shoot, and taking long shoots which i shoulda hit and finnaly a 35 yard shoot i shoulda drilled but it was my brand new bow i purchased, leaving me with three nice birds dead, 2 with the gun and 1 with the bow. Great season in my view didnt fill the tags but im not pissed about it, anthor day for that bird to get bigger. 

Hit me up if ya need someone to help them out in calling in turkeys, i spend night and day with calling and figuring out birds. Just still want to go after those damn raptors!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great season. Mine still goes until the end of may.


----------

